

The Speak, Memory Machine - jsomers
https://medium.com/backchannel/say-it-again-3a5bc7c0ec53?ref=hn

======
kw71
Much of the old Sony MiniDisc recording equipment is able to save audio from
several seconds before you hit the record button. It's really easy to edit the
recording afterward and place a track marker at the intended starting point. I
don't think this kind of ring buffer is new at all.

